# Didnt get paid for a long trip



## Noeler24 (Mar 22, 2021)

I did a 90 minute trip to Tampa international, when the trip was completed $92.15 was put into my account, within a minute it was deducted. Called support, was told it takes 24-48 hours for high fares to post. 4 days later I still haven't been paid. After numerous calls and emails to support I'm told they habe specialists working on it. They won't say anything else or give me a date or time frame for this pay. I'm thinking the pax did a charge back. Anybody know how I can recoup my payment?


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Noeler24 said:


> I did a 90 minute trip to Tampa international, when the trip was completed $92.15 was put into my account, within a minute it was deducted. Called support, was told it takes 24-48 hours for high fares to post. 4 days later I still haven't been paid. After numerous calls and emails to support I'm told they habe specialists working on it. They won't say anything else or give me a date or time frame for this pay. I'm thinking the pax did a charge back. Anybody know how I can recoup my payment?


The same thing happened to me this past weekend. A 95 mile, 2-hour+ trip. Saw the nice fare then it disappeared. All evidence of the ride ever happening disappeared. I called immediately and they said they had been having glitches like that all day. I documented the hell out of that fare, just in case. Just in case happened: got an email later that night asking if I could give them more details of the ride, including photos. I had the exact time I picked up, the exact terminal side and baggage claim gate, the rider's name, the distance, the drop-off time and address. I had taken screen shots of my open app showing my location just after the drop-off.

I called Uber support the next day and confirmed they received my email. The rep said it would take up to 48 hours to re-deposit the fare. And, right on schedule, it showed up in my app late last night.


----------



## Noeler24 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks, I also have documentation, but unfortunately still haven't been paid.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Keep following up with them until you get paid, everyday. It happens from time to time. And check your wallet.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Noeler24 said:


> Thanks, I also have documentation, but unfortunately still haven't been paid.


Squeaky wheel gets the grease (sorry, no pun intended). Stay on it with Support and they will restore your fare.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When you accept a trip take a screen shot of the waybill. When you start the trip take another picture of the waybill. Delete the first one when ever. Keep the second one until you get paid. I generally keep all my waybills for a full 2 weeks following the weekly deposit of my earnings. The waybill has all the information you need to prove the trip took place.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Keep following up with them until you get paid, everyday. It happens from time to time. And check your wallet.


I've never known them to be out in out thieves.
That's sad I never let more than $100 accumulate in my account


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Noeler24 said:


> Thanks, I also have documentation, but unfortunately still haven't been paid.


They will. I have no idea what their criteria is for holding payment on a trip is but it happens. I've been paid immediately on $400 trips and had them hold $100 trips. 4 days seems excessive but it was the weekend.

Keep on them, sometimes they will pay out just to shut you up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Noeler24 said:


> I did a 90 minute trip to Tampa international, when the trip was completed $92.15 was put into my account, within a minute it was deducted. Called support, was told it takes 24-48 hours for high fares to post. 4 days later I still haven't been paid. After numerous calls and emails to support I'm told they habe specialists working on it. They won't say anything else or give me a date or time frame for this pay. I'm thinking the pax did a charge back. Anybody know how I can recoup my payment?


What sticks out to those of us that have been driving for years is what they now call a "High Fare". Are you kidding me, $92 is now so unusual it is held!!! The standard used to be over $300 to be held!!! I had a fare held in 2017 for a surge ride that totaled approx $350.

Another exhibit of how far the payouts have fallen! $92 is now considered so high it needs to be held, sheesh!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

One of several good reasons NOT to accept long trips.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wallae said:


> I've never known them to be out in out thieves.
> That's sad I never let more than $100 accumulate in my account


I have had as much as $2,300 in my goober account.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

And?
Why?
Do you think Uber is more secure than your bank


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

You can’t have $95, with that kind of money you may take a slight break from driving, withholding it keeps you behind the wheel and a little light on your earnings


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wallae said:


> And?
> Why?
> Do you think Uber is more secure than your bank


My job is to take money out of their pocket not give them .50 a day


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

wallae said:


> And?
> Why?
> Do you think Uber is more secure than your bank


Yes and I collect 7.4% APY from Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ie


wallae said:


> Do you think Uber is more secure than your bank


or some of us aren't afraid to bank electronically and/or don't need the 'cash' every single day. Auto ACH deposit really is your friend. Never an error, never a problem.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ie
> 
> or some of us aren't afraid to bank electronically and/or don't need the 'cash' every single day. Auto ACH deposit really is your friend. Never an error, never a problem.


Well right now hes complaining that they paid him and then they took it back
I've heard of that happening a lot at times


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> What sticks out to those of us that have been driving for years is what they now call a "High Fare". Are you kidding me, $92 is now so unusual it is held!!!


I don't think there is a set amount that they hold. I think it has to do with the pax's credit card.

I've had 300+ plus fares pay immediately and have had them hold a $95.00 fare. Just a few weeks ago I had a 350+ rode pay immediately.

Once I had a 160 fare, they tipped 40. The 40 went through right away, the 160 was held.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

wallae said:


> Well right now hes complaining that they paid him and then they took it back
> I've heard of that happening a lot at times


If they reverse a fare and it was already paid out, they would just with hold the amount from future fares. So there's really no advantage to cashing out everyday. They will get their money one way or another, unless you just stop driving all together.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> If they reverse a fare and it was already paid out, they would just with hold the amount from future fares. So there's really no advantage to cashing out everyday. They will get their money one way or another, unless you just stop driving all together.


I stop driving for a week until they gave me a cancellation fee I was rightfully owed

&#128514;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

wallae said:


> I stop driving for a week until they gave me a cancellation fee I was rightfully owed
> 
> &#128514;


Adult version of a temper tantrum? :roflmao: Only thing is you're losing money for the week.

There is an easier and fun way to get paid what you're owed. It's too much work to keep trying to deal with support on payment issues. What I learned to do was get your money from them while relaxing.

When I was new and naive Uber owed me $24 that they screwed me out of and no matter what documentation I sent them they ignored it. I decided it was going to be my first night employing the Shirlington Shuffle. I sat with my friend at a bar and had a few beers while shuffling back the money they owed me. After that, I never called support again for payment. I just shuffled my money back whilst enjoying a beer or a stroll in the park.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Adult version of a temper tantrum? :roflmao: Only thing is you're losing money for the week.
> 
> There is an easier and fun way to get paid what you're owed. It's too much work to keep trying to deal with support on payment issues. What I learned to do was get your money from them while relaxing.
> 
> When I was new and naive Uber owed me $24 that they screwed me out of and no matter what documentation I sent them they ignored it. I decided it was going to be my first night employing the Shirlington Shuffle. I sat with my friend at a bar and had a few beers while shuffling back the money they owed me. After that, I never called support again for payment. I just shuffled my money back whilst enjoying a beer or a stroll in the park.


It's the principle and I stand up for what I believe in


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> The same thing happened to me this past weekend. A 95 mile, 2-hour+ trip. Saw the nice fare then it disappeared. All evidence of the ride ever happening disappeared. I called immediately and they said they had been having glitches like that all day. I documented the hell out of that fare, just in case. Just in case happened: got an email later that night asking if I could give them more details of the ride, including photos. I had the exact time I picked up, the exact terminal side and baggage claim gate, the rider's name, the distance, the drop-off time and address. I had taken screen shots of my open app showing my location just after the drop-off.
> 
> I called Uber support the next day and confirmed they received my email. The rep said it would take up to 48 hours to re-deposit the fare. And, right on schedule, it showed up in my app late last night.


ROBBERY !

IF THE PASSENGERS DISAPPEARED WOULD THEY WANT TO WAIT 48 HOURS !?!?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

wallae said:


> It's the principle and I stand up for what I believe in


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Well right now hes complaining that they paid him and then they took it back
> I've heard of that happening a lot at times


and almost always there is more to the 'story', right?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

wallae said:


> It's the principle and I stand up for what I believe in


I hounded Uber for a penny for several weeks, can't remember how long it went on for and how many messages I sent them. Eventually they caved and sent me an extra penny. It was the principal.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

wallae said:


> Well right now hes complaining that they paid him and then they took it back
> I've heard of that happening a lot at times





Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> If they reverse a fare and it was already paid out, they would just with hold the amount from future fares. So there's really no advantage to cashing out everyday. They will get their money one way or another, unless you just stop drivin





SHalester said:


> and almost always there is more to the 'story', right?


Whenever they've put a hold on one of my fares, they shoe it as paid and then adjusted to $0.00
In the wallet it shows as added then subtracted.

No explanation and the first time it happened I thought I was getting screwed.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> The same thing happened to me this past weekend. A 95 mile, 2-hour+ trip. Saw the nice fare then it disappeared. All evidence of the ride ever happening disappeared. I called immediately and they said they had been having glitches like that all day. I documented the hell out of that fare, just in case. Just in case happened: got an email later that night asking if I could give them more details of the ride, including photos. I had the exact time I picked up, the exact terminal side and baggage claim gate, the rider's name, the distance, the drop-off time and address. I had taken screen shots of my open app showing my location just after the drop-off.
> 
> I called Uber support the next day and confirmed they received my email. The rep said it would take up to 48 hours to re-deposit the fare. And, right on schedule, it showed up in my app late last night.


 It's Guber's way to let you know, they are screwing you over!



wallae said:


> I stop driving for a week until they gave me a cancellation fee I was rightfully owed
> 
> &#128514;


 I quit driving for Guber after all their BS. I am now driving semi for Walmart.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I R ME said:


> It's Guber's way to let you know, they are screwing you over!
> 
> 
> I quit driving for Guber after all their BS. I am now driving semi for Walmart.


Good 
I hope you start with Walmart full-time soon


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> When I was new and naive Uber owed me $24 that they screwed me out of and no matter what documentation I sent them they ignored it. I decided it was going to be my first night employing the Shirlington Shuffle. I sat with my friend at a bar and had a few beers while shuffling back the money they owed me. After that, I never called support again for payment. I just shuffled my money back whilst enjoying a beer or a stroll in the park.


I couldn't be prouder if you cured cancer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Noeler24 said:


> Anybody know how I can recoup my payment?


Just keep at them. Rohit is hoping that you will go away. Do not. Keep sending them e-Mails demanding your money. When they send you back a canned, cookie cutter, off topic non-response, send them back an e-Mail telling them that their RESPONSE IS NOT ACCEPTABLE AND THEONLY ACCEPTABLE RESPONSE IS FOR YOU TO GET THE MONEY OWED YOU. Do not be polite. You have been polite and you have seen what it bought you. Demand that Rohit escalate it. Keep demanding your money. Keep telling them that the only acceptable response is your money paid to you. In most cases, eventually, Rohit will give you what you want just to get rid of you. I used to send the nasty e-Mails while I was eating my Corn Flakes every day.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



Cvillegordo said:


> One of several good reasons NOT to accept long trips.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Further, I do not accept them at Uber's garbage rates. I have told one or two customers that I am not taking them for what Uber pays for the trip.



Seamus said:


> What I learned to do was get your money from them while relaxing.


This is why I send the nasty e-Mails while I am eating my Corn Flakes.


Seamus said:


> When I was new and naive Uber owed me $24 that they screwed me out of and no matter what documentation I sent them they ignored it. I decided it was going to be my first night employing the Shirlington Shuffle. I sat with my friend at a bar and had a few beers while shuffling back the money they owed me. After that, I never called support again for payment. I just shuffled my money back whilst enjoying a beer or a stroll in the park.


There is, also this. I do bicycle shuffles for this purpose. I get the added entertainment of watching them jump up and down. It is even easier thanks to this pandemic, as I can use my mask, which everyone is wearing, as part of my disguise. Girlfriend likes big, gaudy sunglasses, so I take a pair of those. I have on my Washington Senators cap and that takes care of everything. You pedal up to the local Wally World. There is one just up the street from me. You put the telephone on mute, then garbage post on Fairfax Underground while you shuffle. Once I have shuffled sufficiently, I continue to ride my bicycle.


----------



## Noeler24 (Mar 22, 2021)

They paid me after numerous calls and 6 days. Absolutely have to keep on them.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s better for the community if you’ll just take a hit on these big fares without complaining.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Noeler24 said:


> They paid me after numerous calls and 6 days.*Absolutely have to keep on them*.


(emphasis added)

Now you can see why we told you to keep at Rohit until he gives you what you want. In the future, PLEASE ESCALATE in CAPSLOCK, in both the subject and text also can help. It will get your message to someone whose command of the English Language is actually that 
of a high school freshman as opposed to that of a third or fourth grader. Your average CSR based over seas has a command of the English Language equivalent to that of a third or fourth grader. When he opens your correspondence, the computer program "reads" it, highlights certain words or phrases and suggests responses. The employee chooses from the suggestions. Once finished, the employee "submits". The computer program then composes a "reply" and returns it to you. In order for anyone actually to read your correspondence, it must get to the console of a supervisor. That is the guy who can speak and read English at the level of a high school freshman.

..........glad to learn that you got paid....................


----------



## Galgal (Apr 29, 2020)

Sombody have a problem with pua add in California week 3/14 to 3/20 ( show pending)


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Noeler24 said:


> I did a 90 minute trip to Tampa international, when the trip was completed $92.15 was put into my account, within a minute it was deducted. Called support, was told it takes 24-48 hours for high fares to post. 4 days later I still haven't been paid. After numerous calls and emails to support I'm told they habe specialists working on it. They won't say anything else or give me a date or time frame for this pay. I'm thinking the pax did a charge back. Anybody know how I can recoup my payment?


You are not worthy of a long trip. Uber rightfully took back their money for accidentally sending you such a trip in the first place.


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

Noeler24 said:


> I did a 90 minute trip to Tampa international, when the trip was completed $92.15 was put into my account, within a minute it was deducted. Called support, was told it takes 24-48 hours for high fares to post. 4 days later I still haven't been paid. After numerous calls and emails to support I'm told they habe specialists working on it. They won't say anything else or give me a date or time frame for this pay. I'm thinking the pax did a charge back. Anybody know how I can recoup my payment?


Tell me why this is an ongoing problem with uber. Crazy right. It has happened to me plenty of times. They also like to remove a fare weeks later and then ask you to provide the rider name and location. How do I suppose to remember a rider's info after yall delete it?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I save my screenshots for several months. Also, I have a clipboard in the car for taking notes. Once (recently) while on a way to a delivery the app lost all functionality (even after shutting down and restarting my iPhone). Thankfully I was able to complete the delivery due to screenshots taken. I still had to call support to have the delivery marked as completed.

I agree that it is a major pain to have to take these precautions. I just hope they don’t happen at busy times (like when March Madness is going on).


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber as a company and app, makes a lot of mistakes. When I drove, I’d cash 3-5 times a shift. Why leave it to chance with my dough? They never gave me much reason to trust them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Once (recently) while on a way to a delivery the app lost all functionality (even after shutting down and restarting my iPhone).


On UberX, Lyft and Uber Taxi, I have had the application shut down my telephone more than once. I have had to re-start manually. Every time, the job came back UP when the application came UP, again. Similarly, for Curb (a taxi hailing application that you also can use to pay if you hail a Curb taxi on the street), I have had the application shut down the tablet in the cab. I have had to re-start it manually. Every time, the job came back UP.

What delivery application obliterates the job?


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

wallae said:


> Good
> I hope you start with Walmart full-time soon


 Their truck, their fuel, their insurance, their maintenance. All I do is drive it. 
Definitely making more now than I was driving for Gruber :biggrin:.
On the road most of the time, nation-wide. Actually, I am putting in the same amount of hours per week now, as I was driving for Gruber.
The positive point is THAT I HAVE NO OUT-OF-POCKET EXPENSES, except my own &#128519;.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Noeler24 said:


> I did a 90 minute trip to Tampa international, when the trip was completed $92.15 was put into my account, within a minute it was deducted. Called support, was told it takes 24-48 hours for high fares to post. 4 days later I still haven't been paid. After numerous calls and emails to support I'm told they habe specialists working on it. They won't say anything else or give me a date or time frame for this pay. I'm thinking the pax did a charge back. Anybody know how I can recoup my payment?


This happened to me long ago. I told them to let me know if the passenger claimed they didn't receive the ride because I will be filing a police report and seeking to have them arrested for theft of services because I knew how to identify the passenger. They paid me.


----------

